# mcafee web gateway блокирует обновление



## Vinny (14.05.2018)

Здравствуйте коллеги. Подскажите как настроить исключение в mcafee web gateway 7.5 - похоже прокси блокирует обновление windows update. У всех пользователей в сети не скачиваются обновления. подскажите как это исправить и где настроить в mwg


----------



## DOC (14.05.2018)

А какая ошибка на клиенте? Что будет если нажать на поиск обновлений?


----------



## Vinny (14.05.2018)

Было настроено обновление через сервер WSUS, групповую политику которая нацеливает компы на wsus отключили, решили обновляться через интернет. Если запустить кнопку поиск обновлений вручную то получаем ошибку WindowsUpdate_80244018


----------



## DOC (14.05.2018)

Попробуйте добавить узлы Windows Update в whitelist. Рулсет вида

```
If URL.Host matches in list (*.windowsupdate.com$;windowsupdate.microsoft.com$;w2ksp*.microsoft.com$;office .microsoft.com$;download.microsoft.com$;update.microsoft.com$)
```
Так же можно отключить авторизацию для определенных типов HTTP заголовков


----------



## Vinny (14.05.2018)

Понял, щас проверим...


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

Пользуйтесь поиском по форуму. Ошибка может возникать в следствие антивируса или брандмауэра на компе. Попробуйте добавить в исключение службу обновлений


----------



## Vinny (14.05.2018)

У меня касперский но обновления почему то не ставятся. На всех компах статус -


> Поиск обновлений Windows давно не осуществлялся.


----------



## Surf_rider (14.05.2018)

В политике для Агента администрирования 9.0 вы можете задать следующие параметры поиска обновлений для клиентских компьютеров на базе ОС Windows:

Онлайн

Сервер администрирования с помощью сетевого агента инициирует обращение агента обновления Windows на клиентском компьютере к источнику обновлений: Windows Update Servers или WSUS. Далее сетевой агент передает на сервер полученную от агента обновления Windows информацию.

Автономный

При автономном режиме сетевой агент периодически передает на сервер администрирования от агента обновления Windows только ту информацию об обновлениях, которая получена при последней синхронизации агента обновления Windows с источником. Если синхронизация агента обновления Windows с источником не выполняется, то и сведения об обновлениях на Сервере администрирования устаревают.

Выключено

Сервер администрирования не собирает информацию об обновлениях.


----------

